# 28 or 32 Spokes?



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm having a near rear wheel put together after I found cracks in my Neuvation rim. I'm using a Dura Ace hub, Open Pro rim, and DT Revolution spokes.

My original thinking was to go 32 spoke for ultimate durability, but then realized that I've been riding 20 spoke Shimano wheels on another bike for three years with no trouble - even have stayed true.

That has me considering dropping down to 28 spokes. I admit that my only real reason is so many wheels have few spokes that I find a 32 spoke wheel to look weird.

My weight varies from 180-190 and I ride on relatively good roads with the occasional pot hole repair.

Whatcha think?


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

Were it my decision ( I weigh 185 lbs) , I would go with the 32 hole rims and hub and use DT Comp spokes. The DA hub isn't that great for the bracing angle so I think 32 hole would be better there and the Revo spokes are quite flexy. The Comp spokes don't weigh much more and are probably the strongest spokes DT makes.


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

I weight 190-195, ride a 28 spoke rear wheel and have had zero issues in 6,000 miles.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

I would a few things. I was recently shopping and looking for 28 spoke rear wheel, but I weight a bit less than you do. I was considering reliability and durability more than weight. While 4 spokes does not decrease the weight much at all, the Shimano hubs typically are either 32 spoke or 36 spoke models. The Mavic Open Pro rims are available in a number of spoke count drilled. But their most economical models seem to be the higher spoke counts- 36 for many tandem and true commuter or touring bike can be had for less than the 32 spoke. Maybe it is a demand thing, lower spoke counts means they sell better?

Many of the Open Pro 28 count wheels I've come across are using some other hub than a Shimano. Not sure if it is a price thing or Shimano just does not offer many 28 spoke hubs in the parts catalogs.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey SRV;

What model and how many miles are on the Neuvation's before you noticed the crack?


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input so far. I'll talk to the wheel builder about the Comp spokes.

I would guess about 6,000 miles on the Neuvation R28SL2. I think they're selling an SL3 now. My other gripe is how soft the cassette body is. The cassette digs grooves into it. I replaced it once and it would have needed it again had the rim not fell apart.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

All alloy hubs will dig grooves into the freehub if you dont use a cassette with a carrier.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I too go for durability over weight...maybe too much that way, but I weigh 163 and use 36 spoke rims. But sometimes I actually take a road bike off road and the rims could care less.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

My opinion: for every day training/riding; 28 front, 32 rear at 180 pounds and over. You can use ultralight spokes 3x.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm around your weight, and after dipping into the low spoke count world (Neuvations mostly), I now ride wheelsets with a higher count. It took a few rides where one spoke breaking basically was a show-stopper to convince me that I am no longer the 145lb kid I once was. I would flex the rim into the brakes when out of the saddle in climbs or in sprints, which wasn't all that fun either. I loved the way the Neuvations rolled, but they just weren't the wheels for me.

For everyday commuting, I ride 32/32 Open Pros, which have been bombproof so far. They're not sexy or particularly light, and I don't feel fast in a Walter Mitty-esque way when I roll on them. In fact, I don't think about them at all- which is to say they they do the job perfectly.

For training rides, I ride 28/32 Velocity A23s now as a balance between durability (I like to explore side roads that don't always have the best pavement) and performance.

For racing, I have my 24/28 HED Kermesses or 24/28 Cane Creek 50mm carbon tubulars. Right now, that's about as low spoke count as I trust under my bulk.

So, I have a couple low spoke wheelsets and a couple singles sitting around that aren't getting much use. Trainer duty, race spares, or loaners... that's about the extent of it. They'll get weeded out through attrition as they break or get sold with a bike. They were certainly an improvement in quality over the wheels they replaced, but it certainly would have been cheaper in the long run if I would have kept the spoke count higher.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

28 spokes is good.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

go with the heavier spokes on the drive side rear. revolutions everywhere else. i weigh as much as you do and have never had a problem.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Welcome to the Neuvation Failure Club...NFC...
You should go with the 32 spoke.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

IRD makes great aero 32 spoke rims that are very strong and light.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

There are plenty of rims that would be fine for you with 28 spokes, but the Open Pro isn't one of them.


----------

